
Strangers with Similar Names Meet Through Emails Sent to the Wrong Address - amynordrum
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/telecom/internet/strangers-with-similar-names-meet-through-emails-sent-to-the-wrong-address
======
ryanmercer
This happens to me. All. The. Damn. Time.

I get email for the journalist Ryan Mercer in Vermont, including Wired login
credentials once. I used to get his assignments all the time, our email
addresses have 1-character of difference but I haven't had email for him in
months. I'd forward his to him when I was sure they were for him. All the
following ones I'll either reply if it's from an individual saying they have
the wrong person or just delete them if it's a system generated email.

I get email for a fashion designer in Canada.

I get email for another one in Canada that appears to be a semi-pro hockey
player. I get invites to charity events for him and related stuff. I've also
had many people in hockey gear follow me on IG and semi-regularly get tagged
by some semi-pro and pro hockey players in Canada.

I get email for a guy in the UK, including his pay stubs and psychiatric
treatment updates/return to work orders.

I get every hotel, casino, Airbnb, flight etc receipts for one that appears to
live out west somewhere.

I get emails regularly for one in the south east for shooting competitions and
clubs.

------
esdott
I

